# Plant Id please



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know the name of this plant - it is the plant in the middle of the photo... (the ends of the plant, seems to close up at night) 
(the plant on the left is actually a plastic plant - for now - lol)


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

mermaid weed


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

name is proserpinaca palustris


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

I tried to take a better photo of it cause it is REALLY hard to take a photo of it for some reason in the bowed front aquarium


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It does not look like Mermaid Weed to me. It looks more like the submersed form of Parrots Feather (Myriophyllum aquatica). 

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> It does not look like Mermaid Weed to me. It looks more like the submersed form of Parrots Feather (Myriophyllum aquatica).
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


I agree with this after googling it.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i agree also Myriophyllum aquatica


----------



## fishnfvr (Dec 9, 2010)

That is what I THOUGHT it could be -( parrots feather )(Myriophyllum aquatica) ... but after googling it - it mentions that it is very invasive ..... do any of you members grow it and if so do you have a hard time controlling it... It actually gets quite tall too - so I guess I'll just have to snip it back ....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is invasive in the Southern US for sure. It is considered a water weed, but under aquatic controlled conditions, it can make a nice addition to an aquarium (although it prefers water on the cooler side).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

pretty cold hardy plant too. I had it sitting out in the shed after taking down my outdoor emersed setup and noticed some new growth the next spring.


----------

